# OpenIPMI Python sample.py causes core



## ssanders47 (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone out there gotten the python interface to OpenIPMI to work on a FreeBSD 8 system?

The sample.py script gets a core drop in ipmi_mem_alloc() on start up.

Thanks


----------



## ssanders47 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Its a Bug*

There is apparently a bug in openipmi 2.0.18 that causes python to core.  The answer is to upgrade to openipmi 2.0.19.  It appears that the openipmi port in FreeBSD 9 is version 2.0.19.


----------

